# Clicking wrist help



## Mole (Jan 8, 2016)

Hi everyone ive been having a clicking/cracking noise in my wrists and arms for the past two months no matter what exercise i do machines free weights going light. a few  hours after my workout just moving my arms or wrists none stop clicking its like kelloggs  snap crackle and pop can any help thanks the only thing im taking is cod liver oil.


----------



## BiologicalChemist (Jan 9, 2016)

It's just your joints/genetics..I believe it's air trapped between your joints and the way yours are built is causing a click..is it painful? I think most people's joints click and it's normal, some people are built with amazing/strong joints and they might not ever experience issues like this but I know my ankles click from time to time, especially after sitting for a while...make sure to stretch well. 

Check your wrist for a lump..weak joints, especially the wrist can be easily injured and form a ganglion cyst which I think is filled with synovial fluid/joint lube and I know these can sometimes cause wrist issues and pain. They are harmless though. If your wrist bothers you that much go see a Dr.


----------



## GYMBRAT (Jan 9, 2016)

Just wait until you hit my age &#55357;&#56882;


----------



## PillarofBalance (Jan 9, 2016)

You need to gap the joint and loosen the forearms.  Lay on the floor at the gym and roll a barbell over your forearm - top and bottom.

After doing that for about 2 minutes grab a post and start twisting your arm rotating it in and out. 

If you look at a pic of the bones in a wrist you can see there are several bones which need to articulate. Tightness in the forearm will screw that up sometimes.


----------



## Mole (Jan 11, 2016)

Some times i have a bit of pain in my wrists but only last for a few days i also have clicking in my ankles when sitting for along time  maybe its just one of them things
if it gets any worse ill go to the docs thanks for getting back to me .


----------



## Mole (Jan 11, 2016)

Pilla ill try this out in gym anythings worth a try thanks for getting back to me.


----------

